# Tall Tales Your Contractor Tells



## RJDGraphics (May 4, 2010)

WOW!!! You guys did find it interesting!!!

I couldn't believe what I was reading when I read it myself. I mean honestly... Who in any business says the stuff the writer claims the contractor says.

I also have a lawn care company, it's not exactly what you guys do but it is a "home" service business so when I read it I know you guys would get a kick out of it.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

That guy is getting nothing but grief on those comments. I left mine but went easy on him.

I'm on there as DAN


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe we should, as a forum, write an article entitled "_Fibs and Lies, as Told by Contractor's Customers_" and send it to the author.:thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> That guy is getting nothing but grief on those comments. I left mine but went easy on him.
> 
> I'm on there as DAN


Saw that Dan! I gave you a thumbs up rating (vote) even before I realized it was you.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I could tell by the way he was writing, and his facts, he was from Kali. The $1000 or 10% is a dead give a way. Their is life beyond the Kali Curtain.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

framerman said:


> Seems he has a book called
> 
> "The Cheap Bastard’s Guide to the Good House and Home"
> 
> He gets paid to write articles. Not unusual for someone who has no skills.


You know the old saying,

_"Those that can't do, teach."_

:laughing:

And I will add after reading that looong comment thread that,

"And those that can't teach, talk sh!t (or at least write articles)."


----------



## JohnR (Jul 1, 2010)

I read that article the other day, didn't think to post it though. At least someone did.

The sad part about it is a lot of those HO with no knowledge of what our side of the fence is like, will believe it.

I just chalked it up to "well its on YAHOO so only about 5% can be believed anyway. That is the current weather forecast % anyway. And if Yahoo is that bad on weather, how can they be accurate with much else.

"Even honest contractors occasionally play a bit fast and loose with the truth.Sometimes for you, Sometimes against. Some tradesmen are looking to maximize profits and minimize hassle -- and that can end up SAVING you extra money.Minimizing hassle does not directly make anything cost more.
So don't take everything a contractor says as gospel, says David Fogt, chief of enforcement for the California Contractors State License Board. And on the same note, Don't believe everything you read on YAHOO. Try these strategies to neutralize three classic fibs without harming your working rapport.
* What He Says: *"I need money upfront for materials."
*What He Means: *"I am not a bank and I don't want to have to run your credit rating to see if you are going to actually pay me at all."

Any well-established tradesman has 30 to 90 days to pay his suppliers. Asking you to prepay is a sign that he's Either been back stabbed before, or really doesn't want to go through the process to do a mechanic's lien on your house just to get what you owe him.
"
*What He Says:* "You'll save on property taxes if you skip the permit for a small job."
*What He Means:* "I see a bunch of stuff around here that looks like it has been HACKED in and think you probably don't want the inspector to see it."


----------



## JohnR (Jul 1, 2010)

I looked him up, just do a google search for him, josh garskof writer.
just upping my post count so I can link.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnR said:


> I looked him up, just do a google search for him, josh garskof writer.
> just upping my post count so I can link.



Here ya go! :w00t:


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Make sure you don't Buzz him up like I did by mistake. Apparently to get to the comments you click Buzz which automaticallly votes him up. (at least that is what happened by me.) You can undo your buzz if you did vote it up.


----------



## JohnR (Jul 1, 2010)

That was pretty neat 480, never saw that kind of animation before.
:laughing:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

absurd, uninformed and probably was a Dr. or Lawyer in a past life!
when was the last time anyone bought anything, a house, car, tools or what have you that the seller said "just take it and use it for 90 days and then pay me". 
I know I have to pay for anything I buy BEFORE I get to take it home!
I hate people like this idiot. 
He and his kind give us all a bad name. I think we should band together and start demanding more from customers, doing credit checks, checking to see that their property taxes are paid etc. etc.
GEEEEEEEEEEEESH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

